# Pike island



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody have info on the water down there.i see its about 18ft on the graph but went before and the peir was underwater when i got there.lol plan on going tuesday morning


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Anybody have info on the water down there.i see its about 18ft on the graph but went before and the peir was underwater when i got there.lol plan on going tuesday morning


Usually if it's under 19 the pier is fishable. Take some rubber boots because the water splashes up onto the pier and will soak you boots/shoes....


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> Usually if it's under 19 the pier is fishable. Take some rubber boots because the water splashes up onto the pier and will soak you boots/shoes....


I usually take waders anyway..didnt know how much junk is floating around either.the one noaa river page says 22ft reaches pier but ill be dam i went there before wwhen it read 20ft and that pier was submerged.lol


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Was at pike island from 6 to 10am this morning. Water was high, muddy and lots of debris. Current seems strong to by the pier. I threw everything plastics, cranks, and minnows. Not a nibble, but all them logs in there gave me some good fight though. Let us know how u do if u go, maybe it'll be a better day for u.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Was at pike island from 6 to 10am this morning. Water was high, muddy and lots of debris. Current seems strong to by the pier. I threw everything plastics, cranks, and minnows. Not a nibble, but all them logs in there gave me some good fight though. Let us know how u do if u go, maybe it'll be a better day for u.


Lol thanks for the reassuring fishing report.ill try anyway...cant catch em at home.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

One bite in 3hrs...and im still trying.lol


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Update.....no fish..one bite in 5 hrs.jig twister tail tipped with minnow.tried blades.cranks jigs...water was high muddy lots of debris circling around..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Update.....no fish..one bite in 5 hrs.jig twister tail tipped with minnow.tried blades.cranks jigs...water was high muddy lots of debris circling around..


vib-E....was that you I talked to Tuesday in the parking lot at Pike when you were leaving around 11a? I will be doing surveys for the ODNR starting in Jan. through late Oct at NC, Pike and other down river access points. If you see me stop and bs a little....Pete


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> vib-E....was that you I talked to Tuesday in the parking lot at Pike when you were leaving around 11a? I will be doing surveys for the ODNR starting in Jan. through late Oct at NC, Pike and other down river access points. If you see me stop and bs a little....Pete


Maybe...u the one sitting in your truck?talked to alot of locals that day.lol.next time will be in the spring possibly..lake erie draws my attention a little more.first time i been to pike in about 7 yrs.was a excellent fishery then all winter into spring.maybe i went on one of those bad days.....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Maybe...u the one sitting in your truck?talked to alot of locals that day.lol.next time will be in the spring possibly..lake erie draws my attention a little more.first time i been to pike in about 7 yrs.was a excellent fishery then all winter into spring.maybe i went on one of those bad days.....



That was me in the truck....


----------

